# Apache sendet PHP Dokumente an den Browser



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

Halli Hallo,

 ich habe seit der letzten Neuinitialisierung meines 1&1 Root Servers das Problem, dass mein Apache mehr oder weniger regelmäßig PHP Dokumente an den Browser sendet, anstatt sie in den PHP Parser zu schicken. Dies hat natuerlich die folge, dass *.inc.php Dateien ausgelesen werden können.
 Das ulkige daran ist allerdings, dass es nicht immer so ist. Genauso sporadisch tritt das Problem auf, dass einige Dateien unter die safe_mode restriction fallen, was sie allerdings nach einem F5 nicht mehr tun. Sehr merkwuerdig.

 Weiß jemand, warum der Apache sowas machen könnte ?


 Grüße


----------



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

Kommt schon... hatte von euch niemand das Problem, dass der proper installierte Apache mit MySQL und PHP die PHP dokumente als download absendet ? *schnief*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. März 2005)

Nee, nicht wirklich.
Solche Probleme kenn ich vom Apache garnicht.
Wenn mein Apache mal PHP-Files als Download schicken wollte anstatt sie zu interpretieren, war es nur eigene Dummheit. Soll heissen, den Mime-Type nicht eingestellt.
Aber dass er es mal macht und mal nicht ist schon ein wenig komisch.


----------



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

kannste n beispiel fuer deine eigene dummheit mal ausfuehren ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. März 2005)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte den Mime-Type fuer PHP noch nicht registriert.
Soll heissen in der httpd.conf den Eintrag:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
```
vergessen. Ich weiss nicht ob unter Linux noch einer noetig ist fuer PHP. Hier auf der Arbeit hab ich zum rumtesten 'nen Apache mit PHP unter Windoof laufen, da brauch ich auch noch:

```
Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe"
```
Das erfaehrt man alles im File INSTALL im Source-Paket von PHP.


----------



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

hm ok...

 also ich habe mich bisher immer drauf verlassen, dass das 1&1 Image samt Apache, MySL und PHP diese Implementierung des File-Types beinhaltet. Muesste es ja normalerweise auch, da die php dokumente ja sonst nie "bearbeitet" wuerden.

 Die 

  Action application/x-httpd-php 
 wuerde dann halt auf die executable unter linux (php) verweisen. Aber wie gesagt, dann muesste es ja ein grundsaetzliches Problem sein.

 Naja, danke trotzdem, werde dem mal auf den Grund gehen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. März 2005)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ist schon 'ne ganze Weile her, dass ich das zuletzt unter Linux konfiguriert hab, aber ich glaub die Sache mit der Action kann man sich da schenken, da PHP ja als Apache-Modul kompiliert wird.


----------



## VariableWorm (3. März 2005)

jo, je nachdem halt, wie php eingebunden ist... aber ich werds mir mal anschauen, wenn ich zuhause bin. auf arbeit muss ich mich noch um nen socks account bemuehen, da die FWs mich hier nicht rauslassen wollen


----------

